# speculative_execution patch and jails



## CyberCr33p (Mar 17, 2018)

I upgrade my FreeBSD 11 to p8 (host) using this method:

https://www.freebsd.org/doc/handbook/makeworld.html

I run a jail in this server created before the p8.

If I understand it correctly the speculative_execution patch is related to "kernel" and not "world", so is it safe to not upgrade the jail?

If I want to upgrade the jail are these commands correct?


```
cd /usr/src
make installworld DESTDIR=/home/jail/php56
mergemaster -i -C -D /home/jail/php56
```


----------



## SirDice (Mar 19, 2018)

CyberCr33p said:


> If I understand it correctly the speculative_execution patch is related to "kernel" and not "world", so is it safe to not upgrade the jail?


A jail uses the host's kernel and doesn't have a kernel of its own.


----------



## CyberCr33p (Mar 19, 2018)

So for FreeBSD-SA-18:03.speculative_execution is not needed to upgrade the jail but is needed for example for FreeBSD-SA-18:02.ntp which fixes a program.


----------



## SirDice (Mar 19, 2018)

Yes, that's correct.


----------



## CyberCr33p (Mar 19, 2018)

Thank you for the reply


----------

